# Installing USB mouse in X

## Kepp

So I'm still learning linux and I'm trying to get my usb mouse installed. I found the guide posted here about how to do it but I'm having trouble. I recompiled my kernel with the correct modules and then I added them to the modue autoload file.

The file was currently just a comment, I'm hoping that's normal. Anyway, they don't get loaded correctly and when I check on them each module fails.

Anyone know what is going on here, I'd like to get KDE up and running but I guess I'm ok just running apache and samba until then.   :Confused: 

----------

## pascall

Kepp,

Could you please post your modules.autoload file here (without the commented lines) ? That way i could compare with mine.

Could you also post the result of the modprobe command applied to the various modules, that could help us narrow the problem.

By the way, is the symlink /dev/input/mice created on your system ? If yes, the modules were loaded correctly and the problem is in your XFree86 config.

Hope I ll be able to help you further with your feedback.

----------

## Kepp

Here is an example of a modprobe:

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe input
> 
> /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/input/input.o unresolved symbol preempt_schedule
> 
> /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/input/input.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/input/input.o failed
> ...

 

Here is my modules.autoload file:

 *Quote:*   

> input
> 
> mousedev
> 
> hid
> ...

 

I used this guide: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79 when I did everything.

----------

## Kepp

Bump.

----------

## jules

 *Quote:*   

> /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/input/input.o unresolved symbol preempt_schedule 

 

have you enabled Preemptible kernel under Processor type and features when doing make menuconfig? what about low-latency scheduling?

if they're enabled, try re-compiling with them disabled.

i'm a kernel newbie, but i've seen errors like this when you enable something that depends on something "above" it in the kernel .config, without enabling what it depnds on.

hope that made at least _some_ sense.

good luck.

----------

## pascall

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/input/input.o unresolved symbol preempt_schedule
> 
> 

 

I have to say this one is pretty bizzare... Like Jules advises, you could try to recompile a kernel with pre-emptible and low latency disabled, but i am pretty sure I compiled a kernel once with them enabled and with the same mouse config than you. Strange indeed...

Another thing you could try is compiling the input and mouse stuff directly into the kernel, and not as modules. I ll check tonight on my box at home if my input stuff is compiled as modules or directly into the kernel. I ll keep you posted.

Take care.

----------

## rafeco

One thing I can say for sure is that your modules.autoload should contain "uhci" or "usb-uhci", not "uhci (or usb-uhci)".  Check out the kernel modules that you generated and put the correct name in modules.autoload. On my system, the USB controller uses the "uhci" module.  

Also, is it possible that you have an "ohci" USB controller, not "uhci"?

----------

## Kepp

Thanks for the responses, I do have preemptive scheduling installed, not sure about the low lantency beind disabled. How do I check wether or not my mouse is UHCI or the other one so I can change it.

----------

## splooge

You probably didn't mount your /boot partition before copying over your new bzImage, so you got new modules trying to be fit into a kernel they don't think they belong in.

----------

## Kepp

Yeah I did.

----------

## aaronminute

This is at least the problem that I had with my USB mouse: I did not have "preliminary USB filesystem" selected. Then I needed to mount the USB filesystem this way:

none			/proc/bus/usb	usbdevfs	defaults		0 0

That fixed everything.

----------

